# Secret Santa 2011!! Entries Closed!



## RunAround

We've done Secret Santa here on TGS for a couple years now and it's always LOTS of fun!!! The more people that sign up the better!

I have a questionnaire below for everyone who wishes to enter to fill out. Please copy it and email me the answers if you want to participate. [email protected]

No more PM's please since my inbox is very full!

Once everyone has entered I send each person out a name and they get to be that persons secret Santa! You can make or buy whatever you want for your person, but there is a $15-$20 dollar cap, which includes shipping. You don't need to spend that much. Just try not to go over it.

The deadline to enter is November 28th. I will PM everyone the person they are secret Santa to by December 1st and gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd.

Remember don't tell anyone who you have! It's supposed to be a surprise and once everyone has received their gifts I will post a list of who was who's secret Santa. It was a lot of fun last year! 

Yes, I'm posting this a bit early. I want everyone to give everyone a really good chance to enter so we can have lots of people this year. :stars:

:snowman: Secret Santa Questionnaire :snowman:

User Name:
Real Name:
Address:

Gender:

Favorite Color:

Hobbies:

Pets:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Other info you think would be helpful:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

CANT WAIT!

I hope I actually get a gift this time


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

what do you mean Laura?


----------



## Randi

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I'm so bad at these questionnaires. I just wrote silly stuff. Any gift I get would be considered a treasure. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Sent in my form.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

We already have 5 people signed up


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Stacey, I NEVER got my gift last year.....its ok though. Im a good sport


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Sorry about that.  That person isn't allowed to participate this year.

Hopefully this year you get something really awesome. lol :cake:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Thanks!

Turned mine in last night


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

wow wish you had said something sooner - thanks for being a good sport about it though


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Oh i'm sorry Laura! :hug: That's frustrating!

If someone doesn't get their gift...definately PM one of the mods.


----------



## Goat Song

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Sent in my form! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Just sent in mine


----------



## mrs. lam

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I tried to send email, but it wouldn't go through so I pmed you. :greengrin: If you didn't get it, let me know and I'll try again Monday. Have a great weekend!

Gina


----------



## Jessaba

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Just sent mine in  can't wait!


----------



## liz

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I have so much fun doing this!!!!

I just sent you mine Ashley! I can't wait to see who gets picked for me this year :leap:


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*



liz said:


> I have so much fun doing this!!!!
> 
> I just sent you mine Ashley! I can't wait to see who gets picked for me this year :leap:


Me too! I had fun picking out the gifts last year and I also had an awesome Secret Santa!

I can't wait :clap:


----------



## sblueram6

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

sent my email :type:


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I'm in!!


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Fun, fun, fun! one of the highlights of my holiday season...no joke! Love it!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Wow, lots of entries already!!!! :leap: :clap:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I sent mine in. 

Jen


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Im soooooo excited! Hope LOTS of people participate!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

14 people signed up already!!!!!! :shocked: I can see i'm gonna have my work cut out for me this year!  :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I'm in!! How fun!!  :leap:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Yay!! :stars: Glad to hear!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Not sure just yet, but as the sign up deadline gets closer, I'll know for sure if I'll be in this year. Would hate to miss out, I've done it the past couple of years and had a blast


----------



## Graffogefarms

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I've sent the form - -I think I did!


----------



## mrs. lam

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Did you get mine? I'm still having 'puter problems.

Gina


----------



## Willow

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

:gift: I did it!! Thanks everyone...in advance. Thanks for doing this. :hi5:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

17 people now! :shocked: :clap: :applaud:

Yes Mrs.Lam Got your info.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Got mine in! Love doing this--I had so much fun last year and have even better ideas for gifts this year  So excited!!!!


----------



## sblueram6

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

did you get sblueram6 ?


----------



## mistyblue

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

ok, got mine sent in. I loved doing this last year and had so much fun doing it. Also, my secret santa ROCKED last year.


----------



## NubianLover

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Sent mine in :thumb: Last year was so much fun!


----------



## FrankSandy

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

:clap: Ok I am in, Thank You :clap:


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I have to ask my mom, but hopefully I can do it! 

Edit: Mom said no. :sigh: I'll try again next year! lol


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

23 people now


----------



## Randi

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I'm on the list, right?


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

:stars:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Hey...what's the most people we've had for SS in the past? Does anyone know?


----------



## .:Linz:.

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Mine's in! This sounds fun.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

:wahoo: Were in! So excited! This will be our first, can't wait!! I gotta go start googling cool goat gifts!!! :dance:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Ok, found some numbers:

In 2008 we had 16 people
2009: 18 people
2010: 27 people

And don't worry everyone. I've gotten everyone's info, just haven't sent emails back because I lot of the time I have been using my phone with the power being out and didn't want to drain the battery replying.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Cool! Looks like every year TGS's had a SS...we've gained a few more people each time...hope this year will be the same! :stars:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Yeah, big jump last year! SO lets try for 30 this year  :leap:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Emailed you my info


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

We are at 27


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Yay! :stars: ...we're getting there!


----------



## Goat Song

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I am SO excited to find out who's name I get!! I am absolutely bursting with gift ideas! :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

My pm box is getting pretty full so please send to my email.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I have some awesome gift ideas this year too...can't wait to find out who I get!!!


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I will try to get you my info today.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Here is who I have signed up so far for SS:

Let me know if I forgot anyone. It always possible I missed an email. 

freedomstarfarm
CapriGem
StaceyRoop
TinyHoovesRanch
Randi
KW Farms
cdtrum
Goat Song
Jessaba
Liz
mommaB
LuvmyGoaties
WhisperingWillowNDG
Willow
naturalgoats
PelicanacresMN
Myfainters
Mistyblue
Nubianlover
FrankSandy
SandstoneStableFarm
BurnsBranchBoers
Rogersfarm
Mini Goat Lover
SweetGoats
Lost Prairie
mrs. Lam
Linz
Mon Reve Farm
iddybit acres
Graffogefarms
sblueram6
Bona Fide
NancyD
Milk and Honey
Lealonna


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

How exciting. It is great to see. :clap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I'm thinking REALLY hard on it. :S I'm just afraid I wont be able to buy anything, as I hardly go into town. D:
Thinking!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

You don't have to buy anything. Home made stuff can be some of the best gifts ever.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

You can always shop online too!


----------



## sblueram6

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

just sent my e mail . i hope .......
tride once befor . onder:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Thought I had gotten one from you. But I did for sure this time.


----------



## Bona Fide

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Sent an email


----------



## nancy d

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Id like to be in but puter wont do windows mail


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

nancy you can PM me your info I can email it to ashley if you would like.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Still have about 2 weeks left to enter


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Sent mine in !!!!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Just bumpin' this up!


----------



## Randi

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

:stars:


----------



## ettasmama

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Yay fun!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

What day to we get our person???? :leap: :leap:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

The deadline to enter is the 28th and you will get your person on December 1st


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Can NOT wait!!


----------



## Paige

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I'm in!


----------



## Randi

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

OH, soon, soon!! I'm getting Rock Star for Christmas :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

Yay! Can't wait!! :stars:


----------



## Goat Song

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*

I can't either! :leap:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!!*



Randi said:


> OH, soon, soon!! I'm getting Rock Star for Christmas :greengrin:


lol what does this mean?


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!! LAST CHANCE TO ENTER!! *

Entries End Midnight tonight!EST


----------



## JessaLynn

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!! LAST CHANCE TO ENTER!! *

I sent mine in


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!! LAST CHANCE TO ENTER!! *

Can't wait!!! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Secret Santa 2011!! LAST CHANCE TO ENTER!! *

Bumping for any last entries.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

So how many people entered? I'm really excited! :leap:


----------



## Paige

I can't wait!!! :clap: How many total?


----------



## RunAround

Ok, this is my whole list. Working on everything now. Let me know if I forgot you cause this is a lot of people LOL Love it. 

freedomstarfarm
CapriGem
StaceyRoop
TinyHoovesRanch
Randi
KW Farms
cdtrum
Goat Song
Jessaba
Liz
mommaB
LuvmyGoaties
WhisperingWillowNDG
Willow
naturalgoats
PelicanacresMN
Myfainters
Mistyblue
Nubianlover
FrankSandy
SandstoneStableFarm
BurnsBranchBoers
Rogersfarm
Mini Goat Lover
SweetGoats
Lost Prairie
mrs. Lam
Linz
Mon Reve Farm
iddybit acres
Graffogefarms
sblueram6
Bona Fide
NancyD
Milk and Honey
Lealonna
ettasmama
Milkmaid10
Jessalynn
Cottonwood Croft


----------



## KW Farms

Wow...glad to see so many people signed up!


----------



## StaceyRosado

you have your work cut out for you Ashley!


----------



## RunAround

Yeah, so how much an hour is this again?  :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

What a great turnout!


----------



## liz

This number of members who are able to participate is just WONDERFUL :hug: 

Ashley.....this was certainly very sweet of you to put together :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

RunAround said:


> Yeah, so how much an hour is this again?  :laugh:


um how about the amount we agreed on and double it?


----------



## JessaLynn

What a wonderful idea and glad to see so many are participating :thumb:


----------



## RunAround

Sorted through everything and am sending out names today. Going a bit slow sry.


----------



## Goat Song

Got mine!! :leap: :leap: So excited!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Got mine!

YAY


----------



## KW Farms

Got mine too...can't wait to start shopping!! :stars:


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Found the perfect thing for my person already!!!


----------



## liz

Got mine and am VERY excited to pack up the box!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

I got mine too! So excited!


----------



## RunAround

Don't worry if you haven't gotten yours yet. I had to ask for an address correction on one or two and more info on another. So don't worry yet!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

WOW! Just got my Secret Santa... how exciting!!


----------



## JessaLynn

Got mine! Yippee!! So excited!!


----------



## Paige

Got mine!


----------



## Goat Song

So, who did everyone get?!?! :greengrin: :wink: 

Just kidding! :laugh:


----------



## Willow

He He He! Got mine. Bought a little something today!!


----------



## FrankSandy

Have not received my person?? Had sent in my info. Please advise?
Thank You


----------



## Jessaba

Got mine...will be packing up the box and sending it next week


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

got mine!!! So excited!! Off to find the perfect gift this weekend! 

:snowcool:


----------



## nancy d

Got mine too YEEHAW!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Excited to get a gift for mine. onder: What to get.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

TGS shopping---check! Done :greengrin: 

I am SO excited about the gifts I got!!

Hint---I snooped her website and got some WONDERFUL ideas!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I got mine! I'm really excited! :leap: :leap:


----------



## nancy d

Got mine the other day too!


----------



## sblueram6

have not got my name yet wont to get to shopping


----------



## RunAround

I emailed it to you, check your spam folder.


----------



## sblueram6

sorry gerald is not real good at working his email i found the secert santa emaail we are sorry for the mistake :laugh: :stars:


----------



## jduwall

AWWW man... I missed it this year... I guess it is way too late to get in....it is so fun....


----------



## RunAround

If I get enough late people I can do a late one. We did one year.


----------



## Graffogefarms

Heading to post office this afternoon to post mine ! LOVE IT!


----------



## liz

Ready to package and ship!!! So excited to see if my SS recipient likes the goodies!


----------



## Goat Song

I'm having a lightbulb moment for my person's gift! :idea: I love it when that happens!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Im so bad! I havent gone shopping yet!

Will this weekend


----------



## cdtrum

Ordered mine today...now just hoping it gets here in a timely fashion so I can get it off to my Secret Santa!!!! Can't wait....luv buying for others!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We have almost all our stuff ready, just waiting for one thing to come in the mail :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## JessaLynn

Sent my package out yesterday! :leap: Hope my person likes it..always unsure of myself


----------



## Rogersfarm

I also sent mine this week! I am also worried if my person will like the gift. I love buying gifts for other people but then when I get them home I second guess my purchases.LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Grrrr need to send mine! Im so excited


----------



## CapriGem

:gift: is all packed up and ready to ship! :hi5:


----------



## sweetgoats

Mine will be shipped out Monday. Hope my person likes it.


----------



## nancy d

Got mine off! No fluff for mine yuk yuk.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

package is wrapped, card is ready!!

Heading to the post office to ship priority tomorrow :leap:


----------



## milk and honey

Mine is sent...can't wait to hear if she likes it!!!


----------



## mommaB

WHOOO HOOOO!!! Got my gift today!! YAY!! Yummy GM soap, a natural remedy book, and a cool exfoliating thingy to put your bar of soap in!! Thank You santa!!!
I will enjoy every minute of it!!! Now just gotta convince the youngest I can shower all bymyself! :wink: 

My gift is going out this weekend!! Cant wait to finish buying! :greengrin:


----------



## .:Linz:.

Putting the finishing touches on everything today and sending it out before work tomorrow! :stars:


----------



## mrs. lam

Sent mine yesterday!


----------



## nancy d

Yippee got mine! MY Secret Santa really knows how to load a lil box with blessings! Thank you thank you thank you I love the goat soaps I dont use "normal" soap. Pretty little candles too! 
The candy canes were a neat addition & the colored pencils were a nice touch as well, grandson & I will get to use those together.
The card you sent was an answer to prayer; more about that later :wink: 
Now Im trying to guess who sent it by the postmark. :greengrin:


----------



## Jessaba

Sent mine yesterday.....hope they like it!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

oops--can you reveal your "secretness" in your package?? I sent a Christmas card along w/mine :scratch:


----------



## cdtrum

Well.....I received the cutest little wooden goat today in the mail, it came directly from where it was ordered.......so I am assuming it is from my secret santa, if so I love it! Thank you and Merry Christmas!

Sending my gifts out tomorrow!!!!! Had to wait for order to get here!


----------



## liz

lol... B B B....Nope, not supposed to :laugh: 


Got my SS package sent out on Monday....hope they like it!


----------



## cdtrum

Liz.....I'm sure your secret santa will love your gift! You were an awesome secret santa to me last year!!!!! I have Murphy's bell out at all times, a favorite of mine!


----------



## Goat Song

What's the best way to sign the package, so your SS doesn't know who you are?


----------



## cdtrum

I send mine with return address as secret santa, but u will have to put your address.....but does anyone really ever notice or remember where we are all from?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We sent ours the other day! Can't wait! :leap:


----------



## Goat Song

cdtrum said:


> I send mine with return address as secret santa, but u will have to put your address.....but does anyone really ever notice or remember where we are all from?


Thanks! If a body was snoopy enough, you could find out who your SS was by hunting around here on TGS to see where everyone is from! :laugh:


----------



## liz

Thank you Denise :hug: 

I don't put return address....haven't for the last couple years we did this...I can however track my package online and make sure it arrives safely :greengrin: And the recipient of this years package is being "tracked" down at this moment :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms

Yeah..you don't have to put a return address...I haven't in the past. :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

I got my package in the mail!

THANKS SECRET SANTA


----------



## Jessaba

woohooo got my package today  Thank you secret santa :stars:


----------



## cdtrum

I must have a real stickler of a postmaster...he always makes me put a return address on my packages....gggrrr!

Anyway....got mine sent off today!!!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

WHOOOO HOOOOO I got my gift today--it is AWESOME!! It is late here 11:00pm or I would put a picture of it up right now, but everyone but me is in bed so I will have to tomorrow. We got home from a late night out and I found my box--so I had to open it!!

Can't wait to put my picture of my gift up tomorrow!! 


(oopsie re: revealing my identity to my person  I will know better next year :laugh: )

Edit--ok so I am very bad!! My gift is sooo awesome I just had to know who it came from, I have put in about 1 hour and think I figured it out! LOL--I know, I am like a kid! :laugh:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

I got my gift yesterday! Thank you so much Secret Santa!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

So here is my awesome gift---










It is a perfect rendition of sweet Titan and Penny!

My SS must have looked though some pictures I posted this past summer and she made this perfect picture for me! It is big--like the size of a serving tray and it is made from--get this!....beeswax and powders! How cool is that! I have it hanging in a wall in my kitchen, I have a breeding calendar I recently got but did not know where to put it. I have decided (with the addittion of my picture) to make this pace in my kitchen my "goat spot" so I can put Titan's ribbon there, my kidding calendar and add to the items as we go along :greengrin: Thank you so much SS!!


----------



## nancy d

Wow Burns Branch, how cool is that!?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Awesome!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

That is really neat!!


----------



## Jessaba

WOW that is an awesome painting


----------



## JessaLynn

That is such an awesome gift! How thoughtful


----------



## mistyblue

Received my gift Saturday, will take pics tonight, I loved it. Will also be mailing out mine tomorrow, hope that she will enjoy it. It is always so much fun to pick out these gifts for our Secret Santa's. I think I have more fun doing this then shopping for gifts for my family. LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Mine just got here. 
I love it!!!!! Well actually them it is a bunch of neat stuff! I will get a photo of them later and post. 
Secret Santa thanks you so very much!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats

Mine was sent out last monday. I hope it has arrived. 

I only put my address on the return, but my name is Secret Santa. I am sure the postoffice is use to this happening this time of year. lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I got mine! I love it!  I love SS!!


----------



## Willow

Tee Hee...I thought that I was supposed to mail more than one thing. The recipient doesn't suspect that something else is on the way...TeeeHeee :laugh:


----------



## .:Linz:.

I got mine today! I was going to wait and open it on Christmas, but... the temptation was to great. :laugh: Thank you, SS, I love it!


----------



## KW Farms

Got my SS gifts today!! :stars: LOVE them! Thank you Secret Santa! :hug:

...I'll get pictures to post soon!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

I'm sorry guys... Work has been crazy! I'm behind on everything this year.

My gift will get mailed out on Friday, December 23rd. I have one more thing to get that I can't pick up till Thursday.


----------



## Lealonna

I got my gift today! I L  VE it! Thank you, Secret Santa! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

if you have received your SS gift please post here at this topic and post a picture  viewtopic.php?f=6&t=27119


----------

